# Super rare Aussie beer



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all,
 This is the latest addition to my collection, a rare variation of Fosters Beer.  
 The embossing reads THE FOSTER BREWING Co Ltd LAGER BEER with an F trade mark in a diamond border on a square sholdered (as apposed to sloping) wine shaped bottle ,  it's in mint condition.
 The Foster brewing co started in 1888 and then became part of C.U.B in 1907, with the embossing on this one it dates from 1889 to 1897 according to the info in Keith Deutsher's book "The Brewerys of Australia" (exellent book BTW).
 I'm very pleased with this one [] ,  it's caused a bit of a stir amounst some of the beer bottle collectors already [] .


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 8, 2004)

Great bottle Irish! I never knew Fosters has been around for so long! Had my first Fosters a few years ago, then another, then another, then another.... then I woke up somewhere South of Figi![]  You Aussie's must put something other than Barley, Hops, and water in those bottles![]  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2004)

It's not a bad drop the old Fosters [] , I didn't know you could get Aussie beer in the US.  I wonder how much it's changed since the original contents of my one was consumed.

 I will take a photo of a common 1890's Fosters and post it up here as a comparison.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't believe I have ever seen it in a bottle over here. Comes in a three pack of 24oz cans. As I recall, somewhere on the can is the inscription " Got A Kick Like A Kangaroo"
 Next time I'm at the store, I'll take a look. []  Kelley


----------



## kumtow (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Gunsmoke47,
                        Fosters is not as popular here as it was 30 years ago.  Same with Swan Lager.  Both these beers are generally exported instead of local consumption.  As an ex western australian, now living in Queensland, I don't remember many people in the west drinking Swan lager or Fosters, we all drank Emu Export although Swan was promoted as the best beer in the west.  Fosters is a Victorian beer.  I swore by Emu Export until I moved to the Eastern states and drank VB (Victoria Bitter) and Carlton Cold.  Now Emu Export tastes like camels p**s.  In fact I am sure most Victorians drink VB instead of Fosters.   You can probably correct me on this Irish as you are a Victorian.  VB has now pretty well taken over as the favoured beer all over Australia.  Not a bad drop if you are into the odd beer.


----------



## leebran20 (Sep 9, 2004)

We've got the bottles as well as the oil cans here in Hawaii -- even got one of our best surfers and former world champions, Sunny Garcia, promoting the stuff in commercials. Haven't drank it regularly in a while, but I agree it ain't bad at all for the light stuff.

 That's a beautiful bottle, Irish. Congrats.


----------



## pkokich (Sep 9, 2004)

being a kiwi I'd say most aussie beer tastes like camel p____ though xxxx isn't a bad drop, nothing like a lion red or a steinie but. Was aussie beer exported here back in the day (1800's)??


----------



## sauceman (Sep 10, 2004)

Thats a real nice beer Irish great condition too by the look.
 Dont know anyone who drinks Fosters anymore, I used to enjoy it now and then but V.B seems to be the go now.
 One beer that really turns me off is West End must be the water quality in S.A.
 cheers Glenn


----------



## kumtow (Sep 11, 2004)

Very Very nice bottle Irish.  I am green with envy.
 Pkokich, mate XXXX is only good if you are a bit blocked up, cos it will soon fix that.

 Alan


----------



## drjhostetters (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey....

     I looked at your pic of that beautiful bottle and I remembered why I stopped coming on this site...you guys (and gals) find all the neat bottles and all I find are the $1 and $2 specials at yardsales and flea markets![] Oh well...Que sera, que sera!

 P.S.  Aren't we supposed to be chatting about the bottles...not the contents thereof?  Maybe we could start a new forum...maybe we could call it..."What's in the Bottle?" or..."Have you quaffed a few pints lately?"   (Tastes great..tastes lite...??????)

 The Doc....[X(]


----------



## DUGHERUNDER (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello to all members !! , i too are a victorian digger , and glad to say , a good friend of IRISH !! , the creeks arnt safe this year , as i will turn into a yabby !!
 The beer topic is interesting , i can put some ideas to the overseas members , being 39 , i have nudged all types of OZ beers [come off 2nd best most times]
 Vic bitter , seems to be the only beer for the mid to older aged victorians , the workers , it gets drunk by the megaliter!! , and if you live in the country , and bring another style of beer to a barbie , etc , you will be called a "NANCY BOY"
 BUT,, it is full of chemicals and preservatives , [headache material] , more and more people are drinking Tasmanian beers now than ever !! Boags Cascade , any cold filtered beers , or naturally brewed , are right up there with the consumption rate of that "GREEN DEATH" Victorian Bitter ,,, if you want a pleasant change to Vic , try Melbourne bitter , same style can , but in red instead of green !!
 Look forward to being a member , and enjoying the group !!
 "THIS YEAR YOU WONT SEE ME FOR THE BUBBLES DOWN UNDER".


----------



## DUGHERUNDER (Sep 11, 2004)

By the way Toby , that bottle has put me into a coma !! , absolute top bottle !!! , that is fuel for the next few years easy , see you with a shovel !!
 Macca.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Macca good to see you here [] .  Chris and Travis reckon I should stop digging now as I'm never going to beat that (dunno about that, I need a cobalt blue New York bitters [] (Australian company, US name).

 I will take that photo tomorrow, the sun didn't come out today [] .

 On the subject of the contents of beer bottles, I prefer VB too and can't say I know anyone who drinks Fosters regularly now that I think about it.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2004)

OK this is what the normal late 1890s to 1907 Fosters looks like, value of these is about AU$40.  There is also a Lager beer bottle the same shape as this one with no text around the trade mark and LAGER BEER where Victoria is on these.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey mate, I really like the ladies leg the best, but you can ship me which ever one you would prefer me to have. In return for this kind gesture from down under, I will ship you a *MINT* Aqua, 10 Fluid ounce, (that's King size mind you!) hobbleskirt Coca Cola bottle. I can personally guarantee you it was made sometime within the last 10 years or so! 



 So uhh..... How much shipping you think there's gonna be??? []


----------



## Carmo (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Irish
 Exactly where did you find that bottle? Only joking, top bottle I only know of one other.
 carmo


----------



## DUGHERUNDER (Sep 18, 2004)

Whilst on the Fosters thread , i thought you all might like this version of a " CLEAR F " fosters , [the 2nd fosters bottle design , inbetween IRISH`S super rare diamond Fosters , and the last one posted] , the clear part  is the oval outside the middle F circle.


----------



## DUGHERUNDER (Sep 18, 2004)

I`ll try again !!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is DUGHERUNDER's photo (better late than never [:-] ).
 This is a harder to get variation of the "clear F" Fosters, the common one is almost the same though.


----------

